# Shasta Cascade Retriever Club - Klamath Falls Oregon



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

OPEN 

82 dogs in the catalog – Not sure of the scratches - Rotation 34-74-54-10

Land series – Triple, center gun shoots first right to left retires (around 200 yrds), long right hand gun just off the back of the center gun shoots 2nd throws right to left retires (around 300-350 yards) Flyer off to the left thrown right to left and little deeper than the short gun. Winds are blowing left to right at about a little breeze.

AMATEUR

61 dogs in the catalog – Not sure of the scratches – Rotation 34-3-49-18

Land Series – Triple, ,right hand short gun thrown right to left retires, center gun thrown right to left retires (maybe 200 yards), flyer on the left shot left to right.

QUALIFYING

29 dogs in the catalog – Not sure of the scratches - I did not see the set up but this is what I was toold.

Triple with a blind off the flyer station. Blind was run first then the marks were thrown and picked up.

Call backs to the water blind -

#1,7,13,15,16,17,21,23,24,25,26,27,28 (13 dogs)


PS It is very warm here - high 80's and humidity in the 30's. The breeze is staring to pick up a little bit.

More later . . . . 

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy,

Thanks for the updates. I wish I had a catalogue so numbers were meaningful :lol: 

We are sure getting dependent on EE.

Russ


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Russ said:


> Tammy,
> 
> Thanks for the updates. I wish I had a catalogue so numbers were meaningful :lol:
> 
> ...


new job for people who start the threads... cut and paste the order...


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

This is one of the rare ones that is done all by the postal system!!! Russ is right. No idea which dog is which. There isn't an EE list to cut and paste to reference!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

moorelabs said:


> This is one of the rare ones that is done all by the postal system!!! Russ is right. No idea which dog is which. There isn't an EE list to cut and paste to reference!


oh, duh. SORRY! I thought he was saying that it's a pain to have to go look them up on EE. LOL, seems like everything's on EE...


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Bummer!! I didn't even think about that!!!

The qual call backs have a little bit of discrepancy and I've been told 8 are back to the 4th series. Here's what I have!!

Obie/Jim Dorris
Wizard/John Henninger
Ruby/Don Graves
Guner/Dick Ellis
Arthur/LuAnn Pleasant
Blitz/Jerry Patopea
Coal/Sreve Cote
Cider/Jerry Patopea

The OPEN will NOT finish today. They should have around 16 dogs to run in the morning.

42 dogs back in the Amateur. Will start land blind in the morning.

To much to type all the call backs by name and be accurate. I'll see if I can come up iwht a better plan. Sorry guys!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy,

We appreciate the test descriptions and you went beyond the call of duty listing the names of the Qual callbacks.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!

Russ


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

1st Jerry Patopea, dog #26 (sorry, didn't get the name, but black dog :? )
2nd Steve Cote
3rd Jerry Patopea with a golden (sorry not sure which dog)
4th John Henninger


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Steve and Coal!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Qual

I'll fill in the blanks for Lynn-

1st Field Marshal's Attack O-Jay Dodge H-Jerry Patopea
2nd Huey's Hidden Energy O/H Steve Cote
3rd Jaco's Red Desert Cider O-Gale Mettenbrink H-Jerry Patopea
4th Midknight's Mystical Wizard O-Josh & Amy Carter H-John Henninger
RJ - Lassens Gunner O/H Dick Ellis
Jam Stuller Creeks Hot Obsidian O-Howard & Clarene Slinkard H-Jim Dorris

That will do it for today.

Tammy


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Derby winner was Patti Kiernan- Congrats Patti!
2nd John Henninger
3rd Dick Ellis
4th a golden, sorry, no info
RJ Jack Vollstead


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> 4th a golden, sorry, no info


no problem, Judy Chute the unofficial Golden Retriever field trial reporter will provide that information ASAP :wink: (and the accomplishments of every Golden Retriever nationwide)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*shasta*

Do you know the name of the dog Patti won with?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

The golden was mine!!!!!

Semper Klamath River Amber Ale**

Randy


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Hey congratulations Randy! I apologize, I'll bet Lee is proud! Could you tell the name of the winning dog for us? My phone call was sketchy.
Lynn


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Patti's dog was Rocky. It was #12.

Randy./

PS. Lee is sitting here with me and yes I believe he is quite happy with Ambers work. We were doing quite well on land... but she broke down on the water. Klamath Falls does not have year round water to work with and I dont have the $ to travel. It hurt us today. Her heart came through to work out the marks on a dynamic third series. She got a little cheaty in the fourth too. I now have all summer to work out some of these water bugs. She has a nice attitude around water... it is now just experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*shasta*

Thanks ,A good friend had a dog running with Patti I was hoping it was her
Oh Well, Congrats to All


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

17 dogs in last series of amateur to be run sunday a.m.
becky sisco / eddy
don graves / eddie & keeper
carl cook / otter
meg beck / lulu
don simpson / gypsy & jock
jack vollstedt / angel
lorna kolstad / magic
lee herskowitz / casey
kim johnston / fly
steve kompf / gemi
pete goodale / zeus
chris hatch / saber
george millen / bra 
gordon powers / husky
tj lindbloom / sailor

38 to open water blind, only ran a few before storm came in and they stopped for the day. start 7 a.m. tomorrow


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Shasta Cascade*

Thanks for the repots and good luck to all tomorrow. Congratulations to those that placed to day!


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> The golden was mine!!!!!
> 
> Semper Klamath River Amber Ale**
> 
> Randy



WAAAAYY COOL!!!!! *Congratulations!!!! *  
 

Bente


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> The golden was mine!!!!!
> 
> Semper Klamath River Amber Ale**
> 
> Randy


  Congratulations!! Semper Klamath River Amber Ale ** , "Amber" 

...and Randy!! ..and Lee, Too! 

Best of Luck to Lee and "Casey", 

Emberain Semper Case of Red *** in the AM today!! GO "CASEY"!! 

..also ..just this one more  .. today in the AM, too...FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz "Lulu" and Meg Beck..

Judy


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Great Job Randy.

/Paul


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tammy Z said:


> Qual
> 
> I'll fill in the blanks for Lynn-
> 
> ...


Q 3rd! Congratulations! Jaco's Red Desert Cider ** , "Cider"..Gale Mettenbrink ...and handler Jerry Patopea...he sure is having a great weekend!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

EdA said:


> moorelabs said:
> 
> 
> > 4th a golden, sorry, no info
> ...


..field trial Friday and Saturday...MRTC. Home today  ...but a great time, great friends...and my "Ranger" did a good job  ... Hoping for some good Golden News later. 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*klamath*

were there any Derby Jams


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Judy- 

Don Graves with Keeper - Another Golden Retriever going to the 4th!!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

There were no Derby JAMs. Only 8 went into the 3rd series and only 6 into the fourth. One dog was picked up in the fourth, leaving only 5. Amber and I were "walking wounded" after the third.

Am News for the Golden folks.
Don Graves and keeper did a nice job in the fourth.
Unfortunately we lost Casey on a break in the fourth.
Meg is the last to run with Lulu.

We will need to rely on the others for further news as I am now home with my kids.
Randy

PS. .. Thanks to all for the congrats. I am quite proud of our first derby point.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur results:
1st Jack Vollstead Angel
2nd Chris Hatch Saber
3rd Peter Goodale Zeus
4th TJ Lindbloom Sailor
RJ Gordon Powers Husky
Jams Don Graves both dogs
Meg Beck Lulu
Kim Johnston Fly
Don Simpson Gypsy
Lorna Kolstad Magic


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Billy Sargenti and Joe Augustyn on Magic' s 5th Open win of the year!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Holy moly Magic and Billy did it again? Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats also to Meg Beck and Lulu on the Am jam....looks like Lulu is back on her game. Good news


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

dogcommand said:


> Holy moly Magic and Billy did it again? Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Congrats also to Meg Beck and Lulu on the Am jam....looks like Lulu is back on her game. Good news*



Anyone know if Lulu had a litter of pups? We were wondering about that the other day...

A Golden female like that doesn't come around very often..!  

Bente


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

She had a very scary case of pyo. So she will be bred next season, for the first and last time.  
LM


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh  ..thank goodness "Lulu" is ok...and back to her trials. 

Judy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*OPEN RESULTS*

Thanks to a very helpful FT Secretary for the following results:

1st - FC World Famous Magical Mischief (O) Joe & Gretchen Augustyn (H) Bill Sargenti      

2nd -FC Fargo II (O) Jerry & Jane Patopea (H) Jane     

3rd - AFC Caterpillar Kelly (O/H) Gary Zellner    

4th - Candlewood's Justin Time Xinga (O) Judy Pond (H) Patti Kiernan   

RJ - FC/AFC Land Ahoy (O/H) Gary Zellner  

Jams

Brooke/(O) Michael & Lynn Moore (H) Bill Sargenti
Lily/(O) Marion Stroud (H) Bill Sargenti
Jake/(O) Bill & Lorna Kolstad (H) Lorna
Yakity/(O/H) Linda Harger
Neon/(O) Jim & Louise Gerhold (H) Jim
Peaches/(O) Jack & Florence Vollstedt (H) Jack
Louie/(O) Glenn & Robin Gulvin/(H) Bill Sargenti

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!! :!: 

Tammy


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Qualifies Fargo for the National Open!!!


----------

